# Tree stand removal!!!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Short story made long.
I was removing a 20' tall wooden tree stand saturday because the timber company didn't want the chains digging into their trees. I can dig that. So we were putting rachet straps on some and removing the chains.So far so good. Then my two friends and I came to one we didn't use any more so we decided to just take it down. These wooden leaners are straight up and down. So in order to remove the chain which HOLDS the stand in place, I tied a rope about half way up (I've done this 100s of times) around the tree and stand ladder. After saftly removing the chain I climbed down, losened the rope as it would fall off when we laid her down. It was dug into the tree at the top but I wasn't about to go up and use a crowbar to PRY it away from the tree. I pulled the bottom of the stand out away from the tree which losened it at the top.After placing the stand back on the ground I wiggled it forcefully back and forth which made it come free. sence we were not going to keep it any more my two friends said just let her fall. So I turned it away from the tree and let go. HOLY WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION!! DARKNESS LIGHT STARS!! WHAT HAPPENED!!the rope didn't let go and about half way down the bottom of that massive standSMACKED me right in the SHINS!! It turned me a flip and when I hit the ground I was withering in pain.As I lay there suffering and pounding the ground the pine straw one of my friends Yells," Go ahead and cuss Chris! I know it hurts! Go ahead and cuss! All I could come up with was Jesus, Jesus, Jesus. The old man, my other friend said,"thats bout all your gonna get outta him." finally I managed to get up, but I wasn't lookin at it till I got home.The good is Its not broken, but they're scuffed up quit a bit.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Well Cris now that you are already banged up I have a metal ladderstand thats been up 3 yr. that Ive been wanten to get down.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry it happened and glad your ok. But.....that was damn funny....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dude that sucks. Funny, glad you are okay.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> Sorry it happened and glad your ok. But.....that was damn funny....


I didn't seer anything funny about it until Ron started yelling for me to cuss. Thats when I started laughing.Wv cobbmullet I'll help ya take er down, cus I ain't skeert now. Been to Hell and back. I learn a few thing, if you think it can go wrong it can!And besides that you just might let me go huntin with ya huh..huh? RuddeDogg thanks for caring, and I'm glad I could entertain you. Same goes for you too ABUMike. Yall have a great fishing season I'll be ready bout spring when the swelling goes down. Later.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Iffin it ain't gone down by then you can ride my cart. Someone will push ya...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike I just might take you up on that.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Come on up Chris but after this year not sure you want to pickens was kind of slim.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad you are ok... You know it hurts when someone needs to remind you to cuss...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes it do


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad you're just bruised and not broken. Never know what's going to happen out there in the woods or waters.Always best to have someone along.Now I should take my own advice.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

OUCH!!! sorry to hear about your unfortunate accident. i made the mistake of (hopping) off my climber onto some unstable ground in a swamp and twisted the ankle pretty bad. couldnt walk right for a couple of weeks.


----------

